

Rethinking The Book - bennesvig
http://bennesvig.com/2011/12/29/rethinking-the-book/

======
sj4nz
Just see this made me think about The Well. On the Well new users get access
to a forum for their first year, after which it's archived, just for those
users. (Going by memory, it was a long time since I had a well.com account.)

What if your purchase of an eBook gave you an exclusive license to a private
on-line community of readers of that book? Might be a reason to buy it.

